# PVR501: Use to record OTA w/out subscription?



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi all.. I'm abouts to take the plunge- get rid of Dish and go with internet streaming (Hulu +, Netflix). I was thinking I'd also like to get OTA local channels (if possible in my area). Does anyone know that when I use an antenna and go thru the 501 (owned by be, not leased) if I can use it as a DVR without a Dish subscription? I know you can't do this with leased equipment but not sure about this...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No subscription = no recording. The 500 series DVRs won't record anything but off the satellite.

If you want to record OTA - look for the Channelmaster 7000 DVR. This is also the same piece as the Dish DTV PAL DVR.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Or this one: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-with-320GB-(BV980H)&c=HD DVR&sku=87440900302


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Washington can be kind of a sticky wicket when it comes to OTA. You either live in an area where many TV signals are substantially blocked (Seattle) or there aren't any stations at all.

If you live in or near The 'couv, there shouldn't be too much trouble. Anywhere else, it can be iffy.

A heads up on your zip code is pretty much imperative to making a recommendation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Or this one: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-with-320GB-(BV980H)&c=HD DVR&sku=87440900302


cheap one - no second tuner, no TVGOS ...


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone- I'm going to try Hulu + free for a week to see if it's worth it (prior to shutting it all down).


----------

